# Snapping a background-worthy picture of BFDI and posting it here every day until I forget to do it.



## Hambrew (Jun 12, 2020)

Self explanatory: every day, I will post a comment with a new picture snapped from BFDI, the greatest YouTube show ever known to man. The catch is that the pictures have to be worthy of being a good wallpaper.

These pictures are all captured from VLC.
Let's start with this:






			
				Blocky said:
			
		

> I put a giant block all around Earth, and now we're all inside it and-


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 13, 2020)

Four said:
			
		

> TODAY'S CHALLENGE IS TO MAKE YOUR WAY TO ME!


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 14, 2020)

Flower said:
			
		

> If you eliminate me, I'll crush you with my announcer crusher!


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 15, 2020)

idfb intro, no quote​


----------

